

The Future of Manufacturing, GM, and American Workers (Part III) - dangoldin
http://robertreich.blogspot.com/2009/06/future-of-manufacturing-gm-and-american.html

======
dangoldin
Part I: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=632335>

Part II: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=635381>

